# How much do you guys think this gag weighs?



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

On my sons first deep sea fishing trip he caught this nice gag and was wonderhing how much it weighs, I cant tell. Maybe you guys can help. Here is a video of the fish so you can get an idea of the size.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

5-7 lbs?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

8-9 lbs


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll go with Gene since he is the Yoda of the deep drop.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> I'll go with Gene since he is the Yoda of the deep drop.


That's Tim.


----------



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

the grouper measured 36 inches( if you cant tell he's 6'3


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

8lbs!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Never heard that one YODA?? Joey there has always been a complication on who's who even when fishing .


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Fish always appear bigger until you use a scale , they can hurt your feelings . But still a nice fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

recess said:


> Fish always appear bigger until you use a scale , they can hurt your feelings . But still a nice fish.


Very true.

I carry one on the boat but some day's I just don't have the heart to pull it out. I just let them think what they want and they stay happy and keep right on fishing.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll still give it to him as part of Team Recess.


----------



## 321953 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice gag, I'm guessing 8.5lbs.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

36 inches about 10-12 lbs


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

About 8 lbs.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to amend my post! I will go with Tim of Team Recess. His Dad is a master fisherman and so is Tim who sits in the captains chair now. This is a group of anglers that have honed their skills and taken the time to find out where the big boys are hiding and how to get them. They give guys like me the ambition to try and be that good someday.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What does the winner get? And when or how do we know who was correct?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Sealark I don't think they weighed it?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

recess said:


> Sealark I don't think they weighed it?


Well then of course I was correct:no::no::thumbup:


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

If no one weighed it, it will surely be a 20 pounder by the end of the week. Should gain a pound each time the story is told.

Steve


----------

